# Mocha -- any day now :)



## waffles (Jan 15, 2015)

*Day
**Weight
**Change
**% Change

*2
331
  
3
329(2)-1%4
350216%5
347(3)-1%6
35031%7
365
154%
8
36941%9
37672%
10

387113%11
404174%
12
41061%13
424
14
3
14
436
12
Overall

105
32%



The chart up there is Mocha's weight daily since we brought her home. The first column is how many day's she's been home, not how many days pregnant she is.

Today she weighs the same Latte did the day she delivered. I suspect Mocha is between 19-21 days pregnant. We should see babies soon.

For fun: Any guesses on when she'll go and how many she will deliver?


I'll track the remainder of Mocha's pregnancy and the growth of her babies here.  The other post with Latte included makes me heart sad since we lost the litter.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm guessing 9 babies I hope her litter will be ok, just make sure she has access to plenty of nutritious and healthy foods and that she is well hydrated. Fingers crossed.


----------



## waffles (Jan 15, 2015)

Gribouilli said:


> I'm guessing 9 babies I hope her litter will be ok, just make sure she has access to plenty of nutritious and healthy foods and that she is well hydrated. Fingers crossed.


I hope so, too! She's been getting some scrambled egg mixed with some ground up rat food. She's also getting lots of fresh water, some fruits/veggies. She's generally a better eater than Latte. Girl loves food.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

It's great that you've tracked this so well  Your girls are obviously in very good hands.


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

Looking forward to baby pics! And I hope your Mocha is as good a mom as mine has been. She will have beautiful babies.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

I will say 11 babies on sat. night or Sunday morning. I hope this time goes better for this mama. Good luck!


----------



## waffles (Jan 15, 2015)

Belly collage tonight. She was up to 448g this morning. Still growing and still anxiously waiting.


----------



## waffles (Jan 15, 2015)

The babies are here! 

Mocha was 460g yesterday morning and I was surprised she was still pregnant. 

I just opened the door to her room and heard the tell tale sign of baby squeaks. I'm going to give her a lot of space this week so she feels safe with her litter. 

I'll post pictures and updates as I can.


----------



## waffles (Jan 15, 2015)

I took her breakfast and she climbed out of the cage to go exploring. I peeked in the nest. Looks like 10! I can manage 10


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

Aww! Well done Mocha!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Congrats yea for Mocha! Are they any significantly smaller?


----------



## waffles (Jan 15, 2015)

Gribouilli said:


> Congrats yea for Mocha! Are they any significantly smaller?


They all appear to be roughly the same size. I did not handle or weigh them. I snapped a quick photo and got out so I didn't upset her.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

It is good they all appear to have a similar size. If 1-3 rats seem smaller in a few days, just give them some alone extra time with mom- maybe 5 extra minutes 3 times a day and see if it helps. I'm happy for you, how exciting


----------



## waffles (Jan 15, 2015)

Day two little pinkies getting color.  All hooded like mom.


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

Aww so cute and nice to see milk bands on all of them.

Have you tried to sex them yet?


----------



## waffles (Jan 15, 2015)

InuLing said:


> Aww so cute and nice to see milk bands on all of them.
> 
> Have you tried to sex them yet?


I looked at a few bums but couldn't really tell.  I'll try officially tomorrow.


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

When sexing my babies at that age I found it was easier to get one of each gender and then compare the rest of the babies to those two.


----------



## waffles (Jan 15, 2015)

I compared a few and they all looked the same to me. I'll post some bum shots tomorrow.


----------



## waffles (Jan 15, 2015)

Morning of day 3! I think there are six boys and four girls.


----------



## waffles (Jan 15, 2015)

Day 4  Group, girls, boys


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Looks like healthy babies❤are there any who are significantly smaller? I can't tell from the pics.


----------



## waffles (Jan 15, 2015)

Gribouilli said:


> Looks like healthy babies❤are there any who are significantly smaller? I can't tell from the pics.


All good weights! Nine weight 10g yesterday and one was 11g.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

waffles said:


> All good weights! Nine weight 10g yesterday and one was 11g.


Whoa, that's perfect


----------



## waffles (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm only slightly obsessed with these babies.


----------



## waffles (Jan 15, 2015)

Starting to get some fuzz.


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

Aww so adorable! I especially like the markings on the second from the right in the female picture.


----------

